

Ask HN: I'm working on an ad product and need feedback from 10 people. - taphangum

I have been working on a new kind of ad tech that i believe both compels people to pay attention to it and is also interesting.<p>So far its all been in stealth but i believe that hearing different opinions will help gain some clarity as to whether or not the idea is actually any good.<p>Email me at tapha[AT]live.co.uk and i will send the link. And some more information.<p>Look forward to discussing it!<p>Cheers,<p>:)<p>Tapha.
======
devmonk
Why only 10 people, and if only 10 people, then why aren't you just talking to
people you know rather than broadcasting it on HN? I think people can see
through the fact that you are trying to gain interest by making it harder to
access.

~~~
taphangum
I'm actually not trying to do that. I did all the above in the hope that it
would attract only those with experience with ad tech and have an interest in
it.

I posted on HN because i'm much more likely to get good advice on something
like this here than i would get asking friends.

~~~
devmonk
You'd have even better advice with > 10 and ability to provide feedback via a
basic form/getsatisfaction or similar.

Usually people would just provide a site with info on how it works and a form
in which they could provide you with an email address if they are interested.

